# Using Finasteride on cycle to prevent hairloss and acne



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

How would one dose this to prevent hairloss and acne? Guessing i stop when PCT begins?


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

also interested in this, and what doses u run it at


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

1mg tablet per day


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I was interested till I saw this: http://www.hairrestorationnetwork.com/eve/157975-finasteride-depression.html


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Do your research before choosing to run this.

The manufactures are facing multiple lawsuits in the US where patients have suffered long term adverse effects to their endocrine system. These are patients who were not running AAS


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

aye did bit of research and not gonna use it anymore far too many possible serious sides


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You're highly unlikely to get any problems using it for the short time you're on cycle. Problems arise from long term use.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> You're highly unlikely to get any problems using it for the short time you're on cycle. Problems arise from long term use.


The guy in the thread below got depression within 2 weeks use but I don't know if that wont be the case with high testosterone levels:

http://www.hairrestorationnetwork.com/eve/157975-finasteride-depression.html


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

i've been using finasteride for the last couple of years. only sides for me are, i've kept my hair and its got thicker despite using test.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Its also good for reducing enlarged prostate glands - another side of aas


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

1mg ed? how much more adex as it causes more oestrogen?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't read too much into the depression side effect, I have mental health problems and since starting this I'm no worse. Hey not a guarantee but an idea.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. I believe it increases estrogen so during cycle we can run an AI but what about during PCT when acne is more prone? and doesn't finasteride have a long half life which could give us gyno without an AI in PCT? btw is it problematic running finasteride which destroys libido in PCT?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> Thanks. I believe it increases estrogen so during cycle we can run an AI but what about during PCT when acne is more prone? and doesn't finasteride have a long half life which could give us gyno without an AI in PCT?


why do you want to run it in PCT? odds are your natty levels of androgens will be lower than before you started so if you werent taking finasteride before not sure id take it in pct either


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

m118 said:


> why do you want to run it in PCT? odds are your natty levels of androgens will be lower than before you started so if you werent taking finasteride before not sure id take it in pct either


Isn't acne more prone in PCT? The only reason I want to run finasteride is prevention of acne idc about hair etc..


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> Isn't acne more prone in PCT? The only reason I want to run finasteride is prevention of acne idc about hair etc..


why do you think acne is more likely in pct compared with on cycle with supraphysiological levels of test?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

m118 said:


> why do you think acne is more likely in pct compared with on cycle with supraphysiological levels of test?


sudden drop of testosterone, hormonal imbalances etc


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> hormonal imbalances


i was under the assumption, when looking at things in a physiological sense that on cycle is effectively an imbalance of hormones due to the relatively super high levels of test, and DHT (unless using finasteride) and this would lead to acne, not in PCT when the levels of these hormones are much much lower.

hopefully someone with more knowledge on this can chip in.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

found this :sad:

Traish AM, Hassani J, Guay AT, Zitzmann M, Hansen ML. Adverse Side Effects of 5alpha-Reductase Inhibitors Therapy: Persistent Diminished Libido and Erectile Dysfunction and Depression in a Subset of Patients. J Sex Med. Adverse Side Effects of 5[]-Reductase Inhibitors Therapy: Persistent Diminished Libido and Erectile Dysfunction and Depression in a Subset of Patients - Traish - 2010 - The Journal of Sexual Medicine - Wiley Online Library

Introduction. 5alpha-reductase inhibitors (5alpha-RIs), finasteride and dutasteride, have been approved for treatment of lower urinary tract symptoms, due to benign prostatic hyperplasia, with marked clinical efficacy. Finasteride is also approved for treatment of hair loss (androgenetic alopecia). Although the adverse side effects of these agents are thought to be minimal, the magnitude of adverse effects on sexual function, gynecomastia, depression, and quality of life remains ill-defined.

Aim. The goal of this review is to discuss 5alpha-RIs therapy, the potential persistent side effects, and the possible mechanisms responsible for these undesirable effects. Methods. We examined data reported in various clinical studies from the available literature concerning the side effects of finasteride and dutasteride.

Main Outcome Measures. Data reported in the literature were reviewed and discussed.

Results. Prolonged adverse effects on sexual function such as erectile dysfunction and diminished libido are reported by a subset of men, raising the possibility of a causal relationship.

Conclusions. We suggest discussion with patients on the potential sexual side effects of 5alpha-RIs before commencing therapy. Alternative therapies may be considered in the discussion, especially when treating androgenetic alopecia.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Irwig MS, Kolukula S. Persistent Sexual Side Effects of Finasteride for Male Pattern Hair Loss. The Journal of Sexual Medicine. Persistent Sexual Side Effects of Finasteride for Male Pattern Hair Loss - Irwig - 2011 - The Journal of Sexual Medicine - Wiley Online Library

Introduction.? Finasteride has been associated with reversible adverse sexual side effects in multiple randomized, controlled trials for the treatment of male pattern hair loss (MPHL). The Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency of the United Kingdom and the Swedish Medical Products Agency have both updated their patient information leaflets to include a statement that "persistence of erectile dysfunction after discontinuation of treatment with Propecia has been reported in post-marketing use."

Aim.? We sought to characterize the types and duration of persistent sexual side effects in otherwise healthy men who took finasteride for MPHL.

Methods.? We conducted standardized interviews with 71 otherwise healthy men aged 21-46 years who reported the new onset of sexual side effects associated with the temporal use of finasteride, in which the symptoms persisted for at least 3 months despite the discontinuation of finasteride.

Main Outcome Measures.? The types and duration of sexual dysfunction and the changes in perceived sexual frequency and sexual dysfunction score between pre- and post-finasteride use.

Results.? Subjects reported new-onset persistent sexual dysfunction associated with the use of finasteride: 94% developed low libido, 92% developed erectile dysfunction, 92% developed decreased arousal, and 69% developed problems with orgasm. The mean number of sexual episodes per month dropped and the total sexual dysfunction score increased for before and after finasteride use according to the Arizona Sexual Experience Scale (P < 0.0001 for both). The mean duration of finasteride use was 28 months and the mean duration of persistent sexual side effects was 40 months from the time of finasteride cessation to the interview date. Study limitations include a post hoc approach, selection bias, recall bias for before finasteride data, and no serum hormone levels.

Conclusion.? Physicians treating MPHL should discuss the potential risk of persistent sexual side effects associated with finasteride.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> Irwig MS, Kolukula S. Persistent Sexual Side Effects of Finasteride for Male Pattern Hair Loss. The Journal of Sexual Medicine. Persistent Sexual Side Effects of Finasteride for Male Pattern Hair Loss - Irwig - 2011 - The Journal of Sexual Medicine - Wiley Online Library
> 
> Introduction.? Finasteride has been associated with reversible adverse sexual side effects in multiple randomized, controlled trials for the treatment of male pattern hair loss (MPHL). The Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency of the United Kingdom and the Swedish Medical Products Agency have both updated their patient information leaflets to include a statement that "persistence of erectile dysfunction after discontinuation of treatment with Propecia has been reported in post-marketing use."
> 
> ...


28 months?? Jesus no wonder? For hair loss 6 on 3 off lol and repeat thats what the pharmacist told me in india, confirmed by a friend whos a pharmacist


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fat said:


> The guy in the thread below got depression within 2 weeks use but I don't know if that wont be the case with high testosterone levels:
> 
> http://www.hairrestorationnetwork.com/eve/157975-finasteride-depression.html


I won't go into too much detail but I've used fina and duta on and off for years. I'm pretty sure it's had permanent effects on me. From what I've read, it's to do with desensitisation of receptors to DHT - if you have low levels of DHT from using fina, the receptors can degrade or similar. I've not used it for 6 months + now but my libido is low, still. The point here is that this is from long term use, which I wouldn't advise. A few weeks shouldn't cause permanent problems. The person in your study was probably just suffering from low DHT.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I won't go into too much detail but I've used fina and duta on and off for years. I'm pretty sure it's had permanent effects on me. From what I've read, it's to do with desensitisation of receptors to DHT - if you have low levels of DHT from using fina, the receptors can degrade or similar. I've not used it for 6 months + now but my libido is low, still. The point here is that this is from long term use, which I wouldn't advise. A few weeks shouldn't cause permanent problems. The person in your study was probably just suffering from low DHT.


Cheers mate I really do appreciate your honest experience from fin. I guess I will be avoiding this med and get acne.


----------

